# GIANT SHARKS! caught from surf!!!



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

whats the biggest shark everyone in this forum has caught from the surf? any picts??    p&s. :--| I.E. this forum only!!!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

My best is a 5' Sandbar....no pics, though. Caught earlier this year at Jekyll.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

foulhooked a 3 foot Atlantic sharpnose off of Folly Pier. I'm going to try to hook up with a hammerhead by Morris Island Light.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

58" black tip off of Tybee. Caught about 2 months ago. Somebody on here has pics of it but I can't remember his forum name. I met him out there. Mickey you out there? Where's my pictures with the hot girls posing with me and the sharks?!?!  

John


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

I know this is the sc/ga forum but 2 weeks ago I got a 7 foot Dusty shark off of riesley pier in NC. That would be the biggest I've ever caught from the surf or a pier. I'm not even going to tell you what I used for bait...  

John


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

fstrthnu said:


> I know this is the sc/ga forum but 2 weeks ago I got a 7 foot Dusty shark off of riesley pier in NC. That would be the biggest I've ever caught from the surf or a pier. I'm not even going to tell you what I used for bait...
> 
> John


Where is Riesley Pier?


----------



## scubastevesfathe (Aug 18, 2003)

I caught one four foot black tip and one four foot bonnet head off of tybee.


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

Hooked but did not catch a 15 ft Hammer fishing on the pcola peir. She was just swimming around the pier in the middle of a bright day. I threw (with my hands) out a bonita I caught eariler using my Penn 706 and ling rod. She sucked it up from the bottom, crunched down on it and we watched the blood from the bo squishing out of her gills. She did not even know she was hooked and continued cruising the bottom. After about 3 minutes the pier owner shook his head and told me to cut her off which I did. About 10 minutes later she swam on down the bar with pilot fish in tow. It was an incredible display of power. 

Oh... what was my largest shark from the beach... 5 ft sandbar shark live-lining a pogie at the Rhode Island side of the Sakonnet River while striper fishing.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

b3butner said:


> Where is Riesley Pier?


It's on onslow beach, which is in camp lejeune, a marine base. I used to be stationed there when I was in the marines. That's how I know about it. Really nice pier, you won't meet a nicer bunch of people...none of the typical attitudes you run in to with the guys at the end.  I'm heading back up there labor day in yet another search for kings...  

Oh ya, it's about an hour north of jonny mercer pier, kure pier, and oak island.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I like kure beach, fort fisher. Good spec fishing there.


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

My largest shark to date was a 36 in. blacktip from Tybee. I have caught a fair number in that range but nothing larger.


----------



## fishfishfish11 (Aug 23, 2005)

Whats the best way to fish for sharks from the surf?????? Like how big of a pole you should use and what rig??


----------

